# Is my tadpole set up ok?



## HMDfrogs (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi everyone! This is my first batch of tadpoles and I wanted to see if anyone has any critique on my setup. After lots of trial and error, I found a solution to keep the water at the optimal (I think) temp of 78 degrees. I am feeding them every other day with frog bites. Each has an almond leaf and a small aquatic plant. Their tub is next to the frogs so they get a constant schedule of light daily. All the tadpoles seem to be growing well and currently the largest ones are popping back legs. Could I do anything better or different? Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## HollyB83 (Nov 8, 2020)

I think your setup looks great! Allowing algae to grow in the cups is a great way to get some variation in the diet, but obviously algae comes with time. Other than that, I think its good! Hopefully others will throw in some of their opinions as well. I have a friend that's been doing this for a very long time and he's had success with setting up a 20L tank with a few gallons of water (not the whole 20 gallons because that very deep) with a sponge filter, plenty of leaf litter, and pothos, essentially a larger version of what you've done, and you can get some big, beautiful frogs that way as well.
What type of tadpoles are you raising? Can't wait to see some froglets!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I dont know what others will say but i have always found greater surface area than depth to work well.


----------



## HMDfrogs (Nov 1, 2020)

HollyB83 said:


> I think your setup looks great! Allowing algae to grow in the cups is a great way to get some variation in the diet, but obviously algae comes with time. Other than that, I think its good! Hopefully others will throw in some of their opinions as well. I have a friend that's been doing this for a very long time and he's had success with setting up a 20L tank with a few gallons of water (not the whole 20 gallons because that very deep) with a sponge filter, plenty of leaf litter, and pothos, essentially a larger version of what you've done, and you can get some big, beautiful frogs that way as well.
> What type of tadpoles are you raising? Can't wait to see some froglets!


Thanks for the feedback. They are boulangers and I can’t wait for froglets too!!


----------



## HMDfrogs (Nov 1, 2020)

Kmc said:


> I dont know what others will say but i have always found greater surface area than depth to work well.


Oh interesting. So cups that are wider vs taller? I could make that happen.


----------



## HollyB83 (Nov 8, 2020)

HMDfrogs said:


> Oh interesting. So cups that are wider vs taller? I could make that happen.


I would say so, yes. They're living in shallow bodies of water as tadpoles, so I think they would benefit from greater surface area. Plus, its more space to move around!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I've just set up a tad rearing shelf myself. Got any pics of your viv/s?


----------



## HMDfrogs (Nov 1, 2020)

Frogmanjared said:


> I've just set up a tad rearing shelf myself. Got any pics of your viv/s?


----------



## keitht (Jan 15, 2011)

HMDfrogs said:


> Oh interesting. So cups that are wider vs taller? I could make that happen.


I suspect that a greater surface area to water volume ratio will increases gas exchange. Probably not an issue, but everything little thing helps.


----------



## HMDfrogs (Nov 1, 2020)

Just a little update that my first tad has sprouted its front legs. I moved it to the morph tank with a cup in its side and it jumped out of the water right away. Seems to be going in and out of the water.


----------



## HMDfrogs (Nov 1, 2020)

Final update: all my tadpoles morphed to froglets and are doing well and healthy!! As I newbie, I loved looking at updates on old posts. So here it is.


----------

